# TRT supplies delayed



## MrRogers (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey guys; so my TRT provider works with a compounding pharmacy which apparently has supply issues on their end. The wind up is that I have no test at the moment and doses "scheduled" for tomorrow morning and Tuesday night. When I get a fedex notification; supplies usually arrive in 5 days so I'm definitely out for these two doses and possibly more. I take 200mg and 1mg adex; split doses twice a week. I'm nervous for the week ahead especially not having any adex on hand as its all coming in the same package. Should I expect any major effects from skipping 2 doses? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 2, 2021)

I never travel with my supplies and have gone a week without while on vacation.  

You’ll be fine.


----------

